# Toro Single Stage 60V Power Clear video review- anyone else try this electric snowblower?



## snowballah (Sep 8, 2020)

Hey fellas. So with your help I rebuilt 1970s era Toro 824 and sparked a big interest in small engine repair and I've been doing small engine work since. Problem is that the 824, while being unstoppable and a force of nature, was extremely loud and my wife wasn't able to comfortably use it.

Then I got curious about battery powered snowblowers. So I got in touch with Toro and we worked together to put this video review together:

Are Electric Snowblowers Any Good? Toro Single Stage 60V Power Clear REVIEWED

I tested it after a 16-inch snowstorm we had a week back. It worked really well! My biggest gripe is the lack of of a cab and the deflected angle can't be changed easily during operation. And its chute is a bit stubby so its throwing distance is okay but not amazing. If you're a typical homeowner its throwing distance is sufficient though. But otherwise it's battery life is great, it powered through the end of driveway pile without a problem which I didn't expect. It's quiet when running at full operation so I don't have to be concerned about disturbing the neighbourhood when I work early in the morning

Then again I've only owned it for less than one season so we'll see how it fares after multiple storms. But so far I really do like it and think electric snowblowers are on their way to closing the performance gap with gasoline snowblowers. Also a bonus that my wife likes to use it so it really changed her perspective on big power appliances. She won't kick my ass over my next big purchase!!

Anyone else out there using the Toro Single Stage 60V Power Clear?? Would like to hear your experiences for those who've been at it for multiple seasons.


----------



## CANbike (Dec 6, 2021)

I've only had it for this season, but it's now my go to snow blower for snow falls under 10". The Toro e21 is notably better than my EGO (6 seasons of use), but slightly less powerful than a gas 721E. I like the speed and convenience of the Toro e21.

One battery (7.5 AH) worked great for an 8 car driveway, 100' of sidewalks, and snowfalls under 9 inches. However, for a 12" wet snowstorm, a single battery charge was insufficient to clear the whole driveway, the sidewalks, and the end of driveway plowed snow/slush (3 cars wide). Battery had to be recharged. The power to clear was definitley there, though.

Above 12" of snow, I'd prefer a two-stage snow blower.

Paul Sikkema did a nice comparison of the Toro E21 (Cordless) and the Ariens Professional 21 SSRC (Gas). It convinced me that the E21 is good enough for my needs.


----------



## PApiper (Oct 3, 2021)

Thank you for the review. I purchases my first blower in Oct. 2021. Seriously considered a Toro 60v, but I couldn't find much on the life expectancy of the batteries. Will I need to replace them in 2-3 years. Will they last 5+ years before I have to buy another? I couldn't find much on that, and those batteries ain't cheap there LOL 

I'm sure when I'm doing needed maintenance on my Toro 724QXE I'll be wishing I had purchased the 60v though


----------



## CANbike (Dec 6, 2021)

PApiper said:


> . . . I couldn't find much on the life expectancy of the batteries. Will I need to replace them in 2-3 years. Will they last 5+ years before I have to buy another? I couldn't find much on that, and those batteries ain't cheap there LOL


The answer is it depends. You can generally expect a minimum of 3 years, and up to 10 years or more.


Manufacturer and quality of the Lithium cells used determine the cells rated life (1,2,3, or 5 years). Toro uses high end cells.
Storing and charging the batteries indoors, extends battery life.
Fast charging shortens battery life. A slow charger is better.
High end Lithium batteries are limited to 1000 - 2000 full charging cycles.
Lithium cells slowly degrade every year. After 3-5 years, reduced capacity will be noticed.
Saying all that, my EGO snowblower and batteries were purchased in 2016. Five years later, they still work and get the job done. Runtime has been reduced by about 30% (just a guess).


----------



## steeve725 (Jan 25, 2014)

I live on a corner lot with a 3 car garage.

Between sidewalk and driveway I have almost 2000 Sq ft to do when it snows.

I live in Northern Colorado and have got by with a single stage toro 721 snowblower for several years. There's only been a few times that I had to go out in the middle of a snow storm because I thought I'd have trouble with the amount of snow, but never have had trouble.

I can normally do my entire driveway and sidewalk in about 20 minutes. Several people with 2 stage take much longer

Last year I purchased a toro 60v (model 39901 snowblower) to see how it would do. I no longer have it for various reasons.

Yes it did ok on the snow and the battery seemed to hold up pretty well. I did keep the battery indoors in a warm environment. 

The Toro 60v snow blower, the snow would stick to the inside of the chute and many times would clog, regardless of how much I sprayed it, Ijust couldn't get used to the chute control lever (when I was used to the quick shoot on the Toro power clear models) then it got hard to push in deeper snow since it doesn't have the paddles to help pull it forward like other single stage with rubber paddles.


----------

